# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Teen Nationals

## RailZ

Sup everyone, im not at my house...so im posting pics that I have found over the net...I got 2nd in the lightheavy weight class out of 20..I won't go into too much detail just yet untill I get home and settled..and post some pics from my hotel room and everything...Here's some of the photos..by tommorow I'll have better photos from my hotel..I wanna give big thanks to mrment1on he helped me out big time with my diet,the last week and plus he keep my mind right calling me couple times few days before the show to keep me calm..here go's some photos

*im the bald guy with black trunks..and i know i seemed light onstage..but i looked dark at my hotel...those lights were no joke*

----------


## chest6

Damn lookin great..packin some serious size for your age..

----------


## rake922

looking great...How old are you btw?

----------


## MrMent1on

I finally got my internet back after a few days without it due to heavy rain and my frinking cable went out. 
First of all let me say a big CONGRATULATIONS to you for accomplishing what other could only dream of, big things to come, and your welcome bro, whenever you need help just call.
Now I'm upset at all the politics thats associated with bodybuilding. That was yours for the taking yo ustriaght up got ROBBED and I'm not the only one who said thi,s althought I was not there, my peoples (my pro trainer) who were there told me that you was to be the overall winner. in your line up you have the best Symmetry, widest back, most conditioned and I'm not talking from looking at these pictures up top. I have a dozen other pictures. 
Well just like I did, you have to put it behind you now and use it as fuel for the fire. The greatest pleasure you will get it beating the guy who beat you.

----------


## RailZ

I just got a email from a photograhper that was there...And he sent me some photos...Yah im not making excuses about the show..it was fun..But when I got off stage and pro bbers and top national competiors came up to me and tell me I should have won the whole show and overall, kinda just hit me hard..cuz I dieted so hard and spent so much money to get there...But your right Arthur...It didn't knock me down..it knocked me to work even harder...Here's some pics the photo guy just sent me..

----------


## RailZ

> looking great...How old are you btw?


Im 19 years old.

----------


## RailZ

> I finally got my internet back after a few days without it due to heavy rain and my frinking cable went out. 
> First of all let me say a big CONGRATULATIONS to you for accomplishing what other could only dream of, big things to come, and your welcome bro, whenever you need help just call.
> Now I'm upset at all the politics thats associated with bodybuilding. That was yours for the taking yo ustriaght up got ROBBED and I'm not the only one who said thi,s althought I was not there, my peoples (my pro trainer) who were there told me that you was to be the overall winner. in your line up you have the best Symmetry, widest back, most conditioned and I'm not talking from looking at these pictures up top. I have a dozen other pictures. 
> Well just like I did, you have to put it behind you now and use it as fuel for the fire. The greatest pleasure you will get it beating the guy who beat you.


Yah man thanks alot bro!! That's so true, last few weeks before nationals I was about ready to quit cause I was dieting the hardest I ever dieted...Now that this happened...Im ready to get down and dirty again and show them a ever better package and get qualified!! MORE FUEL!!!! Cuz im running on high octane!

----------


## Big Broker 1

looked great...now just keep up the hard work and you'll take 1st next comp, good luck

----------


## doctorherb

2nd place only makes you better! You look incredible! That is a very impressive group of teens!

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

out of those pics..you were definitley the most esthetically pleasing body type. wide back...small waist..good symmetry..great size..shredded. you definitely look awesome for ANY age...cant believe you are 19....Amazing job man..

----------


## FranKieC

WOW you look great!

I can't believe how young you are..

----------


## Undecided09

Hey my buddy competed in the Teen and Collegiate Nationals in pittsburgh, which I'm assuming is what this was, I'm having trouble finding the scoresheets/results online??? Im assuming hes in the lightest weight division...

----------


## Prime

19 and you look like that?
Incredible. Not only the fact you have suce potential, or the fact that you developed it, but that you actually had the dicipline to diet down as well.
Looks like you got robbed. But man do you have massive potential for teh future.

----------


## MrMent1on

> 19 and you look like that?
> Incredible. Not only the fact you have suce potential, or the fact that you developed it, but that you actually had the dicipline to diet down as well.
> Looks like you got robbed. But man do *you have massive potential for the future.*


Yep! thats my boy. Definitely future Pro.

----------


## Undecided09

Where I can find the Collegiate/Teen results? anyone?

----------


## tele20

Wow really surprised you didnt take your class. The only parts that I could see the winner had on you from 4 rows back was that his color was a little better for the lights and his back cuts were deeper. You had everything else on him. Whatd you end up weighin in at?

----------


## Carlos_E

> Where I can find the Collegiate/Teen results? anyone?


*Teen Results*

Bantamweight:
1 - Jeremy Silve
2 - Adam Kase
3 - Steven Peterson

Lightweight:
1 - Paul Knight
2 - Jeff Mundy
3 - Greg Mannino
4 - Micah Grigsby
5 - Joe Bologna
6 - George McCraith

Welterweight:
1 - Jazmany Castellanos
2 - Shane Holiday
3 - Jason Pace
4 - Ty Gabiola
5 - Corey Williams

Middleweight:
1 - Dave Hawk, Jr.
2 - Thomas Miller
3 - Tony Schumacher

Light-Heavyweight:
1 - Alex Jimenez
2 - Mitch Staats
3 - Albert Rubinaccio
4 - Andrew Paterson
5 - Orlando Griffin

Heavyweight:
1 - James Seymour (overall winner)
2 - Alex Blanchette
3 - Mikhail Viehmeyer
4 - Nick Trigili

*Collegiate Results*

Bantamweight:
1 - Steven Peterson

Lightweight:
1 - Paul Aigbirior
2 - Josh Sizemore

Welterweight:
1 - Joshua Belfiore

Middleweight:
1 - Joe Guarino
2 - Josh Burford
3 - Adam Reich
4 - Casey Fathi
5 - Tony Schumacher

Light-Heavyweight:
1 - Will Allison
2 - Mark Sanzari
3 - Nathan Hater
4 - Chrish Secash
5 - Daniel Young

Heavyweight:
1 - Dan Puckett
2 - Michael Grossi
3 - Jonathan Huie
4 - Justin Stackhouse
5 - Paul DeSimone
6 - Jacob Harvison

Super-Heavyweight:
1 - Mike Rice (overall winner)

----------


## mwolffey

i remember seing you at the show bro...you looked grat RAILZ....the dude that took collegiate looks like a damn pro...big mike rice...you looked great though bro

----------


## Undecided09

Thanks for that post Carlos, my buddy from school is Steve Petersen, Collegiate Bantam Num 1 and Teen Bantam #3

----------


## Undecided09

do we have pics from each weight class????

----------


## mwolffey

you guys have to see Mike Rice

----------


## MrMent1on

I believe this is Mike Rice

----------


## Carlos_E

> I believe this is Mike Rice


He looks 40.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> He looks 40.


Chest could use a bit of work.

----------


## MrMent1on

> He looks 40.


Yea, you have to be at least 40 to compete in the Masters Nationals.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Yea, you have to be at least 40 to compete in the Masters Nationals.


Someone just said he was the collegiate winner.

----------


## MrMeathead

> Someone just said he was the collegiate winner.


I heard that too. Wtf.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## zodiac666

damn railZ, i competed in a small teen contest about 6 years ago and did pretty well. i was very proud of myself until i saw you.....

you blew them away with your shape. i guess you could have been a little darker, but from the pics i have seen you should have been first, no question at all.

all i have to say is stay on track, its so easy to get side tracked during your early 20's. 

keep adding size and i look forward to seeing you take over the nationals and get your PRO CARD down the road.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Someone just said he was the collegiate winner.


Yea if thats th ecase h esure do look 40, lol.

----------


## RailZ

Thanks everyone for there comments..I really appreaicate it..I weighted in at 189 at the fri mor. weight-ins..Im still waiting for some pics from some professional photographers...but I'll post some pics I took, sorry for the bad quality..

----------


## RailZ

Few more...

----------


## doctorherb

Very nice RailZ. Im so impressed.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Few more...


Tell me thats a bad picture of the dude they gave the win to over you, his ASS *(gluts)* were not that smooth. :Hmmmm:

----------


## stayinstacked

for Christ Sakes!!! You better be trying to go pro buddy, those pics are shocking, especially for your age. Your legs are zippered and striated like crazy!!! You appear to have muscle maturity already, I dont get it, your only 19!! Holy shit bro, I am 110% impressed and hope to see you in some publications soon

----------


## RailZ

Thanks everyone for ur comments, yah my goal is to become a professional bodybuilder...Im just gonna keep my head up and keep trunking..Next stop national qualifer...cuz they just kicked my shit into overdrive..im out for blood!

----------


## Undecided09

ur Legs are disturbing...Looking forward to seeing u in the near future advertising some supplement you don't take!!! haha, good luck and keep it up! M.A.D.

----------


## mwolffey

> Yea if thats th ecase h esure do look 40, lol.



he is the colligate winner...but you can be any age and in college...hes in his late 20's i believe

----------


## RailZ

> he is the colligate winner...but you can be any age and in college...hes in his late 20's i believe


He's 32 or 33 they said on another board..plus rumor has it..they have a cap on a the colligate now..can't be older then 25.

----------


## Carlos_E

> He's 32 or 33 they said on another board..plus rumor has it..they have a cap on a the colligate now..can't be older then 25.


Was the age cap caused by this guy? Hell I can take some college courses. I'm 37.  :LOL:

----------


## RailZ

> Was the age cap caused by this guy? Hell I can take some college courses. I'm 37.


haha yah, some guy wrote a letter to the promoter after some people posted his pics on some boards..lol

----------


## *Narkissos*

Jeezus!

You were ON!

Man looking at you makes me want to take 2 years off from competing  :Frown: 

Well done bro.. well done!



(I'm not even gonna post my pics this year lol...Gotta say well done man!)

----------


## chest6

SHIT. Im totally impressed. Your legs are massive and like others said muscle maturity is already crazy at such a young age. Looking at that back double bi up there a few..its pretty apparent you got robbed. Wider back, better conditioning...pretty much everything..

----------


## RailZ

:7up:  


> Jeezus!
> 
> You were ON!
> 
> Man looking at you makes me want to take 2 years off from competing 
> 
> Well done bro.. well done!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, really appreaciate it..I saw the pics of u dancing on the cruse..haha. :7up:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Thanks bro, really appreaciate it..I saw the pics of u dancing on the cruse..haha.


lol... 4 weeks out from contest now.

But after seeing your pics i'm not posting shit from contest day!

----------


## RailZ

> SHIT. Im totally impressed. Your legs are massive and like others said muscle maturity is already crazy at such a young age. Looking at that back double bi up there a few..its pretty apparent you got robbed. Wider back, better conditioning...pretty much everything..


Thanks bro, yah im just trying to get over this lil hump in the road..I think almost everyone gets one of these sometime in there career...so just gonna look past it, and go for another show. Thanks for your kind words bro..apprecaite it.

----------


## RailZ

> lol... 4 weeks out from contest now.
> 
> But after seeing your pics i'm not posting shit from contest day!


ahh you better post up bro!! Let us know how things coming together!

----------


## Random

RailZ Go get em man! you look Awesome man! I definitely wanna see you go somewhere man, keep up the great work, hold you head high, and stay focused man! great work!

----------


## RailZ

thanks for the encouraging words cap...im def not letting this pull me down...i just gotta stay focused.

----------


## Random

No problem man you deserve it! Keep it up!...

----------


## IBdmfkr

Wow is all I can say.. hope to never step on stage with you lol.. keep us posted on future comps etc.. I'm sure you're going to go extremly far in this sport.. hope you're staying reasonable/safe on you dosages at your age.. 
Goodluck!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> ahh you better post up bro!! Let us know how things coming together!


my thread's up big bro  :Thumps Up:

----------


## RailZ

> Wow is all I can say.. hope to never step on stage with you lol.. keep us posted on future comps etc.. I'm sure you're going to go extremly far in this sport.. hope you're staying reasonable/safe on you dosages at your age.. 
> Goodluck!


Thanks for the comments bro, I appericate it. I'll def keep everyone posted on future comps..

----------


## RailZ

> my thread's up big bro


Saw it, you looking good bro..What show you doing?

----------


## RailZ

heres some new pics I got from some professional photographer that was at the show.

----------


## mwolffey

> heres some new pics I got from some professional photographer that was at the show.



good pics bro...back double bi is amazing, you look really good bro

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Saw it, you looking good bro..What show you doing?


The Nationals in my country (Barbados)

----------


## *Narkissos*

> heres some new pics I got from some professional photographer that was at the show.


Jeez  :Frown:  

You look awesome!

----------


## chineauh

Railz I spoke to you outside the show with my husband. My son was the welterweight winner. You were the best in your class no doubt about it. You showed have placed first. However to say that you shoulf have taken the overall everyone thinks they should win. However In all the photographers eyes flex magazine, iron magazine and etc The only 2 contenders that should have taken the over all was david hawk and jazmany castellanos. Don't get me wrong it would have been tough. Your legs were incredible like I told you, but you lacked some things. give me an email back and I can discuss some things with you much love

----------


## Information

i edited this thred...what Chineauh said was directed to Railz and was not disrespectful at all, and Railz can defend himself, it is not up to you MM...MM you took this way to far and were very disrespectful, Chineauh you were not much better either and you should have just taken the high raod...both of you grow up and let this thread continue for Railz...

----------


## MrMent1on

As long as you know how I feel.

----------


## Snrf

Looking absolutely sick, can't believe these guys are so young

----------


## Random

Awesome pics man, Geez its hard to sit down and look at these pics and try to fathom how you didnt win...?...? Excellent job again!

----------


## svarturer

when i give birth to a son... ( well my wife, when i got one : ) im raising that kid to be like that when 19 years old.

****

----------


## crazyhorse666

I think you look awsome man you gave me a new goal. ( to try to look better than you someday ha ha) How old are you railz?

----------


## ultimate_beef

hey railz...you have any pics of what you looked like about 4-5 weeks before the show ??

----------

